# Kelton Convent , Liverpool , November 2012



## kevsy21 (Jan 16, 2013)

Built as an elegant early nineteenth-century villa in large grounds with distant views, the old Kelton Convent in Liverpool was dramatically extended in the late-nineteenth century in the Gothic idiom. Institutionalisation has since been thorough but is not irreversible. 

Other Info From 2008
"Around £7.5m is to be spent to restore a derelict former convent in South Liverpool into luxury apartments.

The former Kelton Convent, Woodlands Road, Aigburth, will be converted into 14 apartments and 26 new flats will also be built in two new wings in the grounds to help pay for the restoration of the existing grade II listed buildings.

Liverpool council’s planning committee heard yesterday that without the new flats the restoration would not be possible as the work will cost £7.5m but the apartments will sell for less than £5m.

Five nearby residents wrote to the council to oppose the scheme for a variety of reasons which included protests about the increase in traffic in the area and loss of amenity.

The Buildings are Grade 2 Listed and no doubt it will continue to rot away and crumble due to the cost of restoring it for other uses.


This is a place we have checked a few times over the years but to no avail.Well done to TCCI for bringing to our attention again.
Tbh the place is rotten especially the higher floors but good to finally get to look around it.

Visited with Georgie,Sparkuk and the Young Un.

On with the pics























Storeroom























The floors have completely collapsed in parts



A nice find Daily Star dated Tuesday 22nd june 1982 annoucing the birth of Prince William.



The ceiling in the chapel



Kitchen 








Thanks For Looking​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 16, 2013)

14p for The Star 
Great report, shame to see it in such a state. That must have been grand in its day with those ceilings.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 16, 2013)

Its sad but it seems to be the way of many of these once splendid buildings,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 16, 2013)

Aww, what a waste! Must have been so beautiful in its day. Great report


----------



## MeanMustard (Jan 17, 2013)

Funny that when the council finally try to find viable uses for such grand buildings, which don't involve knocking them down, people actually oppose them for trivial reasons. Why list a building just to let it get into such a state, for whatever reason it's been left derelict, the council should at least stop it rotting to that extent. It'll just cost more in the future when they have to gut the whole building. Great find though. If it was in Coventry they'd have probably knocked it down by now, to be used as a gravel car park.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice find with the newspaper for sure.
Shame about the building though.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comments,its a shame the place has been left to rot away.


----------

